# Charging a Minimum?



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

First year doing snow removal and I am focused on doing residential snow removal which will mostly consist of a driveway, the sidewalk by the street, the sidewalk up to the front door, and a porch, but not necessarily. I've been giving it some thought, do you guys recommend charging a minimum price that I would charge to come to a customer's property and do any form of snow removal? So regardless of having a 1 car driveway or a 10 car driveway I would charge a minimum to come and do the work and then the price would increase for larger jobs. Also what would be a good price for the minimum charge?

I know people are going to say it depends on the equipment you are using and your competition, the area, etc. I realize this but am just looking for a good starting point and will go from there. Thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

My lowest is $25 and the only time I'd go under that is if the person once saved my life, served my country or gave birth to my children.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Camden;441939 said:


> My lowest is $25 and the only time I'd go under that is if the person once saved my life, served my country or gave birth to my children.


Thanks yet again Camden for posting in another one of my threads. So when you get a call you tell them you charge a minimum of $25 regardless of what they have before you even drive out to give them a price?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

$35 minimum,other wise i stay in bed.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You cant give a price without seeing the property. so you must be talking about an initial phone call. I say the price starts at $35 depending on size, shape and the difficulty of where I have to put the snow.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

MJLsLawnCareNmo;441963 said:


> Thanks yet again Camden for posting in another one of my threads. So when you get a call you tell them you charge a minimum of $25 regardless of what they have before you even drive out to give them a price?


I had to sift through your posts to see what previous threads I responded to. I didn't realize it was you because this thread has nothing to do with snowblowers 

Anyway, whenever new customers call they will talk to my wife first because she handles that end of things. Everyone wants to know "what you charge" and her stock answer is that there's a $25 minimum and it goes up from there. If they aren't scared away she gets a name and address then I go out and give them a firm price.

:waving:


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

SnoFarmer;442110 said:


> $35 minimum,other wise i stay in bed.


Yeah I was thinking somewheres between $25-35 minimum price and have it go up according to the actual property if it is bigger or difficult to do. My sister lives in a manufactured home park and I asked her what she thought the people who live in those kind of homes would most likely want to pay and she said maybe $20. I asked other people who live in different types of homes too and they said a min of $25-30 would probably be a good minimum price to start with. I know one thing, I'm not going any lower than $25 min, I don't care how small the removal. By the time I drive out there, run any equipment, pay an employee, cover my business costs, it's not worth doing it for any less. The way I see it is either pay some kid with a shovel to do it or do it yourself if $25 is too high for someone. Might sound harsh but I'm not working for free and it is only going to hurt this industry if I do.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

theplowmeister;442123 said:


> You cant give a price without seeing the property. so you must be talking about an initial phone call. I say the price starts at $35 depending on size, shape and the difficulty of where I have to put the snow.


Yup, that's exactly what I'm talking about.Something to let the customer know when they call at least what it will cost for me to come out. Just wondering if having an initial minimum price is the way to go and adjust it higher for difficulty/larger size. I can't tell you how many people who find out that you run a certain type of business and right off the bat ask what you charge for a service. I get it all the time with lawn care. "How much do you charge to cut a lawn?":realmad:


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Camden;442132 said:


> I had to sift through your posts to see what previous threads I responded to. I didn't realize it was you because this thread has nothing to do with snowblowers
> 
> Anyway, whenever new customers call they will talk to my wife first because she handles that end of things. Everyone wants to know "what you charge" and her stock answer is that there's a $25 minimum and it goes up from there. If they aren't scared away she gets a name and address then I go out and give them a firm price.
> 
> :waving:


Yeah not this time at least 

I kinda thought this method would work well that way I can help sift through the customers without having to waste my time and effort to find out I'm too high after driving out to give an estimate. Less surprises if you will.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a $35 minimum in my head, but never tell any customer that. I'll let that slide a little for friends, neighbors, or veterans. I tell every customer if they can find two other neighbors to hire me I'll knock $5 off of everyone. Keeps my routes tight and the money flowing.


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

I've posted in other threads that I wouldn't charge less than fifty and that is true for customers for most customers but I do have a few 40 and 45 dollars places. I have an ATV with 5' blade and one other guy with me. 

I sell on the guarantee that I will have it cleared by 7am or 5pm and that my price includes scrape around two cars, sidewalk up to 25 running feet and ice melt after I am done. I do not advertise much for residential but I do get them and once they see all that is included in the package most ask for the contract.

I have to have three on same street to offer discount of five to everybody and it is written in the contract as such and I have it set up that it is automatically done in my computer so they do not have to be notified.

Matt


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I never did the town sidewalk by the street. Only the driveway and their walkway. I never plowed any real huge driveways. Usually just small two car drives and my minimum was $25, average of $30-35. I took care of one little old lady and her drive was a straight push in and it took five minutes with the walk. I think I did that one for $20. I used to like opening the end of driveways for people for like $5. They would wave me down and it would be one push to break up that big bank the town leaves behind.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

call a plumber or an electrian to your house and you are charged a service call fee. Why shouldn't a plow housecall be any differnt?


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

All I do is residential and I have an hourly rate with a minimum of 1/2 hr. I only get out of my truck at 3 places to shove,l which is extra. I will not take on a new customer if they want any shoveling done.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

First Time Out;442326 said:


> I have a $35 minimum in my head, but never tell any customer that. I'll let that slide a little for friends, neighbors, or veterans. I tell every customer if they can find two other neighbors to hire me I'll knock $5 off of everyone. Keeps my routes tight and the money flowing.


Thanks for the post. Do you find that not telling customers upfront it will cost a minimum (even if it's only in your head) have sticker shock when it turns out to be $35 or more for their property?


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

cod8825;442350 said:


> I've posted in other threads that I wouldn't charge less than fifty and that is true for customers for most customers but I do have a few 40 and 45 dollars places. I have an ATV with 5' blade and one other guy with me.
> 
> I sell on the guarantee that I will have it cleared by 7am or 5pm and that my price includes scrape around two cars, sidewalk up to 25 running feet and ice melt after I am done. I do not advertise much for residential but I do get them and once they see all that is included in the package most ask for the contract.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Matt. Offering that gaurantee would kind of have me worried. Just never know sometimes. I guess offering the deicing on top of everything else is pretty close to what I've been hearing.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Banksy;442355 said:


> I never did the town sidewalk by the street. Only the driveway and their walkway. I never plowed any real huge driveways. Usually just small two car drives and my minimum was $25, average of $30-35. I took care of one little old lady and her drive was a straight push in and it took five minutes with the walk. I think I did that one for $20. I used to like opening the end of driveways for people for like $5. They would wave me down and it would be one push to break up that big bank the town leaves behind.


I'm not positive about this, but I think it's some kind of law or a common township law around me that sidewalks have to be cleared for pedestrians. Question for you though. For the driveways that you clear, how do you work it when the city plows and blocks the driveway. Do you have it written in an agreement that you will come back and clear it as part of the initial plowing cost or do you charge extra for it if you come back? Obviously you don't wait for the city to plow before you clear the driveways  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

fordzilla1155;442406 said:


> call a plumber or an electrian to your house and you are charged a service call fee. Why shouldn't a plow housecall be any differnt?


I agree. Just didn't know if most guys quote exactly on how big the removal area is (could be a $5 porch) or if they have a minimum and it goes up from there. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

ECS;442735 said:


> All I do is residential and I have an hourly rate with a minimum of 1/2 hr. I only get out of my truck at 3 places to shove,l which is extra. I will not take on a new customer if they want any shoveling done.


Thanks for the reply. If you don't mind me asking what is your hourly rate? And how do you work the additional shoveling rate?


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

I charge $75/hr with a half hr minimum. This gives me, on average, $185/hr plowing.
The little shoveling that I do, I just charge them a flat fee for shoveling each time. My shoveling averages out to $75/hr
The average for last winter, 2006/2007 snow season, for plowing and shoveling was $165/hr.


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

MJLsLawnCareNmo;441931 said:


> First year doing snow removal and I am focused on doing residential snow removal which will mostly consist of a driveway, the sidewalk by the street, the sidewalk up to the front door, and a porch, but not necessarily. I've been giving it some thought, do you guys recommend charging a minimum price that I would charge to come to a customer's property and do any form of snow removal? So regardless of having a 1 car driveway or a 10 car driveway I would charge a minimum to come and do the work and then the price would increase for larger jobs. Also what would be a good price for the minimum charge?
> 
> I know people are going to say it depends on the equipment you are using and your competition, the area, etc. I realize this but am just looking for a good starting point and will go from there. Thanks


Don't give out even minimums over the phone!!!! OR the other new guy will know your price and drop his...chances are if it's snow you'll be out anyways so stopping by won't really be a waste of time or gas.....estimates over the phone in my mind are a bad idea


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

need help on my prices mini for residential sidewalks


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

ECS;443494 said:


> I charge $75/hr with a half hr minimum. This gives me, on average, $185/hr plowing.
> The little shoveling that I do, I just charge them a flat fee for shoveling each time. My shoveling averages out to $75/hr
> The average for last winter, 2006/2007 snow season, for plowing and shoveling was $165/hr.


ECS thanks for the reply, that helps a ton! I just might know what I'm doing soon


----------



## brian79z (Nov 23, 2007)

I give special consideration to those who contract with me prior to the first snowfall. That way, I can get a photo of the site for obstructions before the snow covers it.

So with that... If I get a cold call for a first time plow, I charge a min $35, with a waiver for damages for obstructions unseen under the snow. After that, I can adjust the rate to a lower "contract rate" after I take photos & sign a contract


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I broke my minimum already this year. $10 to plow the lady who lives across the street from me. She has a two car driveway, maybe 20 feet wide by 30 feet long. She has cancer and her late husband was a military vet. I wasn't going to charge her, but she insisted on atleast $20. I told her I'd split the difference and meet her at $10. I know this business is all about the money, but at the sametime I'd rather take the hit and know that I'm helping someone else out that really needs it. I mean, she can;t work or anything. It would be like robbing her to charge her a lot. I usually don't do this, but I couldn't help it.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

ECS;443494 said:


> I charge $75/hr with a half hr minimum. This gives me, on average, $185/hr plowing.
> The little shoveling that I do, I just charge them a flat fee for shoveling each time. My shoveling averages out to $75/hr
> The average for last winter, 2006/2007 snow season, for plowing and shoveling was $165/hr.


ECS thanks again for the reply. I'm starting to get a better idea of what to charge. One thing I was a little confused on is the first part of your reply. I get that you charge $75/hr with a 1/2hr min so basically no less than $37.50. What I dont get is how that averages $185/hr for plowing. Is this cause you were able to work faster than normal or am I missing something? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Allens LawnCare;443501 said:


> Don't give out even minimums over the phone!!!! OR the other new guy will know your price and drop his...chances are if it's snow you'll be out anyways so stopping by won't really be a waste of time or gas.....estimates over the phone in my mind are a bad idea


That is a good point. Ideally I was planning on giving estimates when the area is already clear so I can better see and take note of any obstructions before I ever have to do any work. I wasn't planning on giving an exact price for someone's property to be cleared over the phone, but just to say "I have a minimum charge of $x regardless of the amount to be cleared and that the price goes up according to the size and difficulty" That way they can decide over the phone if it will be worth going any further. If it works for them I'll come out and give a final price.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

brian79z;443697 said:


> I give special consideration to those who contract with me prior to the first snowfall. That way, I can get a photo of the site for obstructions before the snow covers it.
> 
> So with that... If I get a cold call for a first time plow, I charge a min $35, with a waiver for damages for obstructions unseen under the snow. After that, I can adjust the rate to a lower "contract rate" after I take photos & sign a contract


That's also a good method too. Thanks for the reply! I will definitely have a damage waiver too.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

First Time Out;444113 said:


> I broke my minimum already this year. $10 to plow the lady who lives across the street from me. She has a two car driveway, maybe 20 feet wide by 30 feet long. She has cancer and her late husband was a military vet. I wasn't going to charge her, but she insisted on atleast $20. I told her I'd split the difference and meet her at $10. I know this business is all about the money, but at the sametime I'd rather take the hit and know that I'm helping someone else out that really needs it. I mean, she can;t work or anything. It would be like robbing her to charge her a lot. I usually don't do this, but I couldn't help it.


That was nice of you to do. I've done the same thing in similar situations with my lawn care and landscaping business. I try to avoid the situations to begin with cause I'd spend all my time working for free if I didn't. :crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

MJLsLawnCareNmo;444351 said:


> That was nice of you to do. I've done the same thing in similar situations with my lawn care and landscaping business. I try to avoid the situations to begin with cause I'd spend all my time working for free if I didn't. :crying:


I hear ya. It probably costs me about 50 cents in diesel and 5 minutes of my time. Not a big deal to me. The smile on her face was worth it to me.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

MJLsLawnCareNmo;443471 said:
 

> I'm not positive about this, but I think it's some kind of law or a common township law around me that sidewalks have to be cleared for pedestrians. Question for you though. For the driveways that you clear, how do you work it when the city plows and blocks the driveway. Do you have it written in an agreement that you will come back and clear it as part of the initial plowing cost or do you charge extra for it if you come back? Obviously you don't wait for the city to plow before you clear the driveways  Thanks for the reply.


I have never heard of it being required that the home owner clear the * city* sidewalk. If it's not their property, I don't move the snow. 60% of my driveways were in my neighborhood. I had no problem with driving back at the end of the storm or whatever to scrape up what the town may have left while plowing the street. Usually took no more than two light pushes.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

The best customers are the cold callers.. you know the one that waits till the last minute.....they usually agree upon the first quote you give , and you put them last on the route..


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

Banksy;445035 said:


> I have never heard of it being required that the home owner clear the * city* sidewalk. If it's not their property, I don't move the snow. 60% of my driveways were in my neighborhood. I had no problem with driving back at the end of the storm or whatever to scrape up what the town may have left while plowing the street. Usually took no more than two light pushes.


Where I live homeowners are required to clean the town sidewalks......

The town has sidewalk plows and they do use them.....

But you the homeowner are expected to keep them up....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, as far I know you aren't required to in Mass. That's why they have sidewalk plows and they pretty much never failed to come by and plow more dirt than snow


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Banksy;445035 said:


> I have never heard of it being required that the home owner clear the * city* sidewalk. If it's not their property, QUOTE]
> 
> In our city you have 24hrs from the end of the snow fall to clear the "city sidewalk" if you have one bordering your property or face a fine.
> Unless,,, the city plow depotisits the snow there from plowing the street then the city will be responsible to remove the snow from the sidewalk.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

MJLsLawnCareNmo;444347 said:


> ECS thanks again for the reply. I'm starting to get a better idea of what to charge. One thing I was a little confused on is the first part of your reply. I get that you charge $75/hr with a 1/2hr min so basically no less than $37.50. What I dont get is how that averages $185/hr for plowing. Is this cause you were able to work faster than normal or am I missing something? Sorry for all the questions.


It is because you can do more than 1 drive in an hour. 
I have 2 drives I do, one right across the street from the other, it takes me 10 min to do both of them. If I was able to have an hours worth of drives like that I would be making $450/hr. Unfortunate for me I have a lot of miles between some of my resi drives. Not much I can do about that, just the way it is in the country.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

Banksy;445035 said:


> I have never heard of it being required that the home owner clear the * city* sidewalk. If it's not their property, I don't move the snow. 60% of my driveways were in my neighborhood. I had no problem with driving back at the end of the storm or whatever to scrape up what the town may have left while plowing the street. Usually took no more than two light pushes.


So essentially you can say it's worked into the price then. Thanks for the reply

Yeah you wouldn't think that the homeowner would be responsible for city owned sidewalks, but I'm pretty sure they are. I think it has to do with liability issues for pedestrians or something. Like I've said I'm not sure about any of this but from what others have just posted in this thread and what I thought I heard where I live I'm pretty sure it's true to some extent.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

92XT;445042 said:


> The best customers are the cold callers.. you know the one that waits till the last minute.....they usually agree upon the first quote you give , and you put them last on the route..


Thanks for the reply. I'll hopefully see this for myself soon!

Any input on what your minimum charge is if you use this method?


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

tinymitymo;445067 said:


> Where I live homeowners are required to clean the town sidewalks......
> 
> The town has sidewalk plows and they do use them.....
> 
> But you the homeowner are expected to keep them up....


That's kinda what I've heard too. Thanks for the reply. I've yet to ever see the city clean the sidewalks  I think I'd have a heart attack if I did.

Any input on what your minimum charge is if you use this method?


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

SnoFarmer;445192 said:


> In our city you have 24hrs from the end of the snow fall to clear the "city sidewalk" if you have one bordering your property or face a fine.
> Unless,,, the city plow depotisits the snow there from plowing the street then the city will be responsible to remove the snow from the sidewalk.


Wow, good to know. It might not be the same where I'm from, but I hope it's not enforced too well cause I dont know if I would be able to get everybody done within 24 hours of a storm. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MJLsLawnCareNmo (Nov 3, 2004)

ECS;445626 said:


> It is because you can do more than 1 drive in an hour.
> I have 2 drives I do, one right across the street from the other, it takes me 10 min to do both of them. If I was able to have an hours worth of drives like that I would be making $450/hr. Unfortunate for me I have a lot of miles between some of my resi drives. Not much I can do about that, just the way it is in the country.


Oh gotcha. Thanks for the reply..........again :waving:


----------

